# Low profile skate & snowboard helmet



## Toby (Mar 8, 2017)

Hey guys,

So as the title says I'm looking for a helmet which I can use while shredding during winter. but also as a skate helmet in the warmer months. To allow for this it should preferably have removable earpads, google clip and maybe a way to change the inner lining. Not sure if something like this excist, but it would be cool if it does since it feels like a kinda waste to have two helmets that''s sitting on the shelf for half a year each. 


Thanks in advance!

Edit: Just found the Smith Holt 2 & the Bern Macon. Anyone who got experience with these?


----------



## kriegs13 (Nov 28, 2016)

Ahoy,

I use the Smith Aspect helmet and when all the stuff is removed, its basically a bike/skate helmet. Super comfy for my giant dome. From what I can tell (and i could be wrong), there isn't toooooooo much difference between the Holt and the Aspect other than some "aerodynamic flare" and the ability to open and close the vents. Good luck!


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

That sure sounds like a lot of effort, not to mention parts to lose, compared to just putting on a different helmet that's made for the task at hand.


----------



## kriegs13 (Nov 28, 2016)

f00bar said:


> That sure sounds like a lot of effort, not to mention parts to lose, compared to just putting on a different helmet that's made for the task at hand.


For my Smith helmet, it's 2 parts to take off (goggle clip can't be removed to my knowledge). It's the ear pads/boa system and the thin liner which probably wouldn't need to be removed unless it was just a heat issue. 

That being said, I'm inclined to agree with the right tool for the job mentality. When the liner is removed, I wouldn't call it comfortable without a beanie in between which sounds terrible for summer months.


----------



## basser (Sep 18, 2015)

take a look at 'sandbox' helmets.


----------



## Toby (Mar 8, 2017)

basser said:


> take a look at 'sandbox' helmets.


The sandbox legend snow looks really appealing! Any experience with it during summer?


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Toby said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> So as the title says I'm looking for a helmet which I can use while shredding during winter. but also as a skate helmet in the warmer months. To allow for this it should preferably have removable earpads, google clip and maybe a way to change the inner lining. Not sure if something like this excist, but it would be cool if it does since it feels like a kinda waste to have two helmets that''s sitting on the shelf for half a year each.
> 
> ...


Frankly.... the best is to find cheap discounted helmets and get 2.

Removable liners SOUND good; but in practice..... once you remove all the stuff (it's not just the ear pads), the helmet doesn't really fit all that well anymore. Also, summer helmets get stinky af.

Also...... what skate do you mean? 
Unless serious downhill, for most skate-related stuff you'll be fine with a simple skate helmet. Light, comfy, cheap and well ventilated.

Snowboard helmets typically have a few more certifications, and so a bit heavier, bulkier, offer different protection and not as ventilated. Skateboarding with a heavy helmet, that's also a little too big and too warm... sucks big time.


----------



## basser (Sep 18, 2015)

Toby said:


> The sandbox legend snow looks really appealing! Any experience with it during summer?


I've never actually owned one so I couldn't tell you. I think it has good reviews, check it out on google.


----------



## Toby (Mar 8, 2017)

F1EA said:


> Frankly.... the best is to find cheap discounted helmets and get 2.
> 
> Removable liners SOUND good; but in practice..... once you remove all the stuff (it's not just the ear pads), the helmet doesn't really fit all that well anymore. Also, summer helmets get stinky af.
> 
> ...


Makes a lot sense what you're saying! Just found a brand new skatehelmet at the flea market for 4$ so a cross-over helmet isn't needed anymore. Probably going to invest a bit more in a snowobard one. Thinking of the Smith Maze, which looks to be a nice simple & light design.


----------



## kriegs13 (Nov 28, 2016)

Toby said:


> Makes a lot sense what you're saying! Just found a brand new skatehelmet at the flea market for 4$ so a cross-over helmet isn't needed anymore. Probably going to invest a bit more in a snowobard one. Thinking of the Smith Maze, which looks to be a nice simple & light design.




Looks solid. I find smith helmets to be the most comfortable of those I've tried (haven't tried sandbox or poc though). I personally like the adjustable vents on mine because I tend to run hot but if that's not an issue for you, the maze should be just fine. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mattymo (May 24, 2016)

Bern's Watts and Macon models are marketed as "all weather" but as @F1EA stated, snowboard helmets don't translate well for anything other than dedicated winter sports.


----------



## tokyo_dom (Jan 7, 2013)

I use a sandbox, but havent used it in summer. The original one would have been pretty damn hot in summer with no ventilation, but i never had problems with overheating in winter. The new 2.0 looks much better and i am thinking of switching up. 

I saw a few people rocking Capix 'cap' style helmets on the snow recently, and i quite like the look. The brim is surprisingly useful, especially on lifts when you often get massive droplets of water dripping down on you

Most people i see with Sandbox helmets wear a beanie under it (mine fits pretty snug so the beanie wouldnt work). But if you did that you could wear it with the beanie in winter, and then with the size adjustment pads in summer.


----------

